# I didn't make it...



## Corry (May 1, 2005)

...but I had a part in it!!!!  A couple days ago I posted a picture that I took of my boyfriend for him to use for his final project in his graphic design class...

Here is the picture I took:







Here is his almost finished product:






I felt proud cuz I had a part in making it.    

He also painted a self portrait from this photo for his painting class, which I'll post in just a bit.


----------



## Corry (May 1, 2005)

Ok..the picture doesn't do the painting justice, and I have low light here in my apt, so I had to use flash..ignore that.  But here's the painting. (I'm so proud of my man!  )


----------



## Corry (May 2, 2005)

I guess I shoulda named this "MD's CG Landscapes and hot chicks"... 

I'd have gotten some responses then!


----------



## Meysha (May 2, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I guess I shoulda named this "MD's CG Landscapes and hot chicks"...
> 
> I'd have gotten some responses then!


HA HA HA!!!  The server would've crashed if you'd done that, what with the huge influx of people!!

These are really really great! Tell your man that he's awesome! Actually I'm trying to something very much like what he's doing too - but on a smaller scale. Problem is I can't find the right photo to manipulate. Ah well. I might have to steal a couple of his ideas there.


----------



## Corry (May 2, 2005)

Thanks...when he showed me these yesterday, I was in awe...I had to show em off to y'all! 

I'm trying to convince him to give me the painting when he gets it back so I can hang it in my apartment.


----------



## terri (May 2, 2005)

I didn't know Erik did any painting - it looks totally cool, Corry!       You are right to be proud of that one.   

I like the bust, as well, but the painting kicks its butt, imo.       If he wants to keep it, maybe he'll paint another one just for you!


----------



## Corry (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Terri....yeah..Erik had a painting class last semester, and one this sememster.  I don't think he'd ever really painted before that.  I'm pretty sure before this his medium has been pen, pencil, and charcoal.  Oh, and computer, obviously.  But he's great at it, already.  He painted a stil life...it was a little scene with some rustic looking pitchers and pots, and I think fruit...it practically looks like a photograph.  I'm always in awe of anyone with that kinda talent, and I consider myself to be pretty damn lucky to have a boyfriend that's talented.  Ok...I'll stop bragging about him....



....for now.


----------

